# adorable stray cat urgently needs new home



## Kathryn3790 (Nov 15, 2010)

hi, i have a little problem, i have a stray cat with me at the moment which i have taken in due to the freezing weather. however i am struggling to find a new home for him, as im completley unable to keep the poor little thing.
he doesnt look in terrible condition so it has been getting food from somewhere but it is deffinatly a stray (i have done all the necessary asking and phoning around). i think its a neutered male, black and white, at very least a year or two old.
if any one is able to take it in or have any advice it would be greatly appreciated.
thank you


----------



## pdunderhill (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Kathryn, I suspect it might help a little if you were able to say where you are
I live in London which is big enough and I suspect trying to transport a new puss esp. in this weather, (Billy just discovered the t-shirt drawer in a chest of drawers!) might be difficult.
People will always help, but we need more info.
Follow the suggestions, check collar? Wait until it's warm and see if he's been chipped and in this cold I'm surprised you can tell his gender, Billy is more for than body after he's been outside!
Peter


----------

